# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo voorkom je een droge huid in de winter

## FRANCOIS580

*Tijdens de wintermaanden krijgt ook je huid het bijzonder zwaar te verduren. Regen, wind en vriestemperaturen veroorzaken heel wat problemen. Maar ook de droge lucht binnenshuis heeft een negatieve invloed op de gezondheid van je huid. Onder invloed van al deze omgevingsfactoren droogt je huid vlugger uit en dat zorgt voor vervelende neveneffecten.
Een droge huid is niet schadelijk voor je gezondheid, maar is wel bijzonder vervelend. Een te droge huid schilfert af, maakt je huid rood en ruw en zorgt voor vervelende jeuk. Op wat moet je letten om een droge winterhuid te voorkomen en de symptomen ervan te verzachten en tot een strikt minimum te beperken?



(Francois580)*


Wat zijn de oorzaken van een droge huid tijdens de winter? Bij normale weersomstandigheden worden de bovenste lagen van je huid gevoed door de onderliggende lagen. Op onze huid bevindt zich een laagje talg, een vettig mengsel dat ontstaat uit allerlei afvalstoffen die door je huid worden afgescheiden. Het is precies dit dunne beschermlaagje dat je huid jong, zacht en soepel houdt. Dit talglaagje voorkomt ook schadelijk vochtverlies via je huid. Als dit natuurlijk voedingsproces van de huid vanuit de diepere huidlagen en/of het dunne beschermlaagje onder invloed van de winterse weersomstandigheden wordt beschadigd, valt iedere bescherming van je huid weg. Med onder invloed van wind en lage temperaturen zal je huid uitdrogen.




*Luchtvochtigheid regelt vochtgehalte van je huid*



Tegen de grillen van koning winter kun je niet veel beginnen. Toch kun je preventief heel wat doen om een droge winterhuid te voorkomen. Zorg in de eerste plaats voor voldoende luchtvochtigheid in je woning. Dat is van groot belang voor het regelen van de vochtbalans van je huid. 
Wind, koude, schraal winterweer en de centrale verwarming zijn de voornaamste oorzaak van een relatief laag vochtigheidspercentage van de omgevingslucht, waardoor je huid vocht zal verliezen. En een droge huid is een jeukende huid. Zorg dus voor een hogere luchtvochtigheid. Dat kan dankzij de installatie van een luchtbevochtiger, maar het kan ook eenvoudig door de verwarming wat lager te schakelen of door potjes met water op de radiatoren van de centrale verwarming of verwarmingstoestellen te plaatsen *.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...uid-in-de.html

----------

